# Smell in Washing Machine



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

For a few days now, we've noticed a funky smell coming from the washing machine. I always leave the lid up until I feel that it's dried out inside. I've been making our own detergent for several years. Could this homemade detergent be causing the smell? I washed a load of towels and washcloths with some bleach thinking that would help. It didn't help. Today I filled the tub full of hot water and poured two cups vinegar, then let it swish and drain. That didn't help either. The washing machine is about 15 years old. We do have very soft water. Any thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2014)

I've used homemade laundry soap for years, and never had anything funky smelling... 

I would pull it out and make sure something hasn't died under it. 

When mine is done running and I've pulled the clothes out, I put an old soap lid/cup under one corner of the lid as I close it. That leaves it 2" from closing fully. Maybe yours didn't dry out fully and sprouted something? 

It could be sprouting where your bleach water didn't reach - further up from the water level... Can you slip a rag-wrapped hand between the washer barrel and the frame?

You can also pull it out and take the side panels off to verify you don't have a lost mouse or someone IN it.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

You should try to ID the smell. The three biggest possibilities would be "sewer gas"escaping from the drain line, "sour water" from a slow leak pooling under or behind the washer,or a dead mouse etc. They are all three distinctive smells.

Wade


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

The detergent could be causing the smell. I've heard of that happening before, though never personally experienced it. Here is a tutorial that uses baking soda and vinegar: http://www.youngtexanmama.com/2013/03/how-to-clean-washing-machine-without.html If that doesn't take care of it, and the smell isn't caused by any of the things other posters have suggested, you might need to take the machine apart and check places that you couldn't get to when wiping out the machine.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks for these tips. Am I the only one that had never thought of washing your washing machine. I've wiped it out, but never washed it. The link is a good one. I'm be trying it this afternoon. Thanks!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I used sunlight dishwasher detergent in my machine with hot water mix and let sit then ran with some old towels. worked for me.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

After the vinegar rinse and several loads of clothes, it doesn't smell now, but I think I will still use some of your other suggestions in the next few days. I really don't want that smell to return.


----------



## mjlitt (Apr 17, 2014)

I think you might try the drain screen. Stuff catches there all the time and will only stop the drain when it gets to a certain amount. Once found a sock that had been missing for quite awhile.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I would clean the screen and then run a couple cups of bleach through in on an empty load run. Cold water would be ok, but use lots of bleach.


----------

